# What are some of your favorite smells?



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses. 

Some of my favorite picks...

1. Cottonwood trees

2. Coffee

3. fresh mowed hay field.....lawn grass is good too, but hay is in a class by itself. 

4. old fashioned Petunias...…...not the newer hybrid varieties, but the older ones. Usually the large single flowered and darker colored. IF you're lucky will have a wonderful scent that I wish they could bottle up as perfume or room freshener. I love petunias anyway, but when at the garden nursery I'm the one smelling them all to find the old scented varieties. Not an easy task nowadays since most available are the hybrids. 

5. Toast.....makes me hungry everytime

6. Popcorn...…...but not burnt

7. Livestock farm.....even though it stinks and can be overwhelming really quick, there is something soothing about it. Years ago, I would have to take a drive thru local farming areas just to get a whiff. Going by the dairy farm at milking time would definitely make my eyes water, even with the windows rolled up, but afterward, I'd feel ready to tackle whatever was before me. 



Soooooooo, what are some of your favorites?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Apr 9, 2020)

My wife's perfume
The smell of fresh cut grass on a football field
Garlic


----------



## deannalw (Apr 9, 2020)

Pretty much anything that ain't my dog Sam's fart. Holy crap I'm traumatized. Something's wrong with that lil goomer.

But I love my perfume.

Apple cinnamon candles/scents

James' shirts

Fresh cut grass

Strawberries


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 9, 2020)

Bacon frying.

Biscuits baking.


----------



## ReinyDays (Apr 9, 2020)

"Napalm in the morning" ... ha ha ha ha ... just joking ... 

Marijuana is lawful here under State Law ... and I do enjoy that smell anytime ... just sitting at a tavern nursing a beer and some of the younger folks will come in just reeking of the stuff ... always brings a smile to my face ...

Good soil freshly turned ... smells like life and all manner of good vital things ... 

Chocolate ...

I do think the smell of gasoline is above average, maybe not in my top ten, but not a smell I try to avoid ... and yes, napalm smells like gasoline, at least the way I make it ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

Laundry that's been hung outside to dry is another favorite


----------



## Vastator (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> 
> Some of my favorite picks...
> 
> ...


Leather...
Hoppes 9...
Spent powder...
Cilantro...
And many more...


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 9, 2020)

Whatever Pat Robertson says not to sniff


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2020)

First rain after a dry spell.
Cut grass
Sea breezes/ocean salty air
Bacon and onions frying together.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> "Napalm in the morning" ... ha ha ha ha ... just joking ...
> 
> Marijuana is lawful here under State Law ... and I do enjoy that smell anytime ... just sitting at a tavern nursing a beer and some of the younger folks will come in just reeking of the stuff ... always brings a smile to my face ...
> 
> ...




I agree about the soil...….good healthy soil ready for planting. 


I'm not too fond of gasoline.....but as a kid I loved the smell of lighter fluid that was used in lighters.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

miketx said:


> Loud smells.


 

Care to elaborate??? Just keep it 'clean'


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> 
> Some of my favorite picks...
> 
> ...


Mimosa blooms and Honeysuckle.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> 
> Some of my favorite picks...
> 
> ...




The scent of a woman 

The scent of freedom 

And don't even start me on coconuts or pantene shampoo


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 9, 2020)

Fresh bread baking. The desert just after a rain.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 9, 2020)

My own farts.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> ...


I forgot.  PJ and I always enjoy the fragrance of petrechor in the beginning of a spring or summer storm.


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> My own farts.


My step father called those a loud smell.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Fresh bread baking. The desert just after a rain.




Flying to Tamp bay/ crossing the bridge in a rental car convertible with the top down to Clearwater and smelling that ocean air


----------



## MindWars (Apr 9, 2020)

Freedom!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of a tobacco shop with fresh coffee brewing.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> My own farts.



Then by all means go eat some beans & boiled eggs and enjoy yourself......all by yourself.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 9, 2020)

Coffee
a fresh fresh hamburger
the back of a new baby’s neck
kittens
homegrown tomatoes homegrown roses.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of a spice shop.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Coffee
> a fresh fresh hamburger
> the back of a new baby’s neck
> kittens
> homegrown tomatoes homegrown roses.



yes, babies have a wonderful smell to them that makes ya want to snuggle in closer.....atleast for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of fresh cut hay.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2020)

Man there are so many..
Magnolia blossoms kickass!! The slightly musty smell of my dogs.
  The smell of rain in the air before it gets to you.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

I see a lot of responses of perfume and I'd agree with 'some' perfumes. I prefer those more subtle. There are too many perfumes, deoderants, scented candles and soap that is a true assault on the senses. I stay away from those aisles or specialty shops cause it's usually too overpowering. And I can't count the times I've passed someone (man or woman) that has overdone it, and was like a slap in the face with a brick wall. 


I probably should have included least favorite smells as well and that is one for me ^^^

Other least favorites are rotten potatoes...…..sure anything rotting is a bad smell, but potatoes are something else. Bad fish, death, kimchee. gasoline, acetone, paint or other chemical laden products, just to name a few


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2020)

A Pine forest.
A lake right after a fresh rain.
Cinnamon. 
A campfire. 
Fresh ground coffee.
Really good weed.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> My own farts.


My farts smell like........McDonalds Hamburgers
Whenever I would fart at work, someone would say.......Did somebody get McDonalds?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2020)

petro said:


> A Pine forest.
> A lake right after a fresh rain.
> Cinnamon.
> A campfire.
> ...



  All campfires are not created equal.
Its gotta be hardwood like oak,pecan or mesquite.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of a leather shop

*****SMILE*****


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > A Pine forest.
> ...


What?
No tires included?


----------



## deannalw (Apr 9, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> My own farts.




I read some goofy as fuck study one time that said people don't mind and often like the smell of their own farts.



I don't think so. I run away from my own as fast as I do Sammy the Farty Farts


----------



## deannalw (Apr 9, 2020)

bear513 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> ...



What does freedom smell like?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

What a great thread 

In no particular order:
Honeysuckle
Jasmine
Star Anise
and of course -- sex


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

A crisp cold breeze after leaving the house during winter. (No scents)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> What a great thread
> 
> In no particular order:
> Honeysuckle
> ...



Oh yes AA reminds me... the scent of a woman who appreciates the value of cruciferous vegetables....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

deannalw said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




Did you really have to ask me?



English	Toki Pona	Retro-Translation Back to English
Sons of Scotland, I am William Wallace.	jan Sukosi o, mi jan Wilijanwala.	Scotsmen, I am William Wallace.
William Wallace is seven feet tall.	jan Wilijanwala li suli mute.	William Wallace is very big.
Yes, I've heard. Kills men by the hundreds, and if he were here he'd consume the English with fireballs from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse.	a. mi sona. ona li moli e jan mute. ona li lon la ona li pana e seli tan oko ona li pana e suno wawa tan lupa monsi ona li moli e jan Inli.	Oh, I know. He kills many people. If he were here, he would emit fire from his eyes, emit powerful lights from his butthole, and kill the Englishmen.
I AM William Wallace!	mi jan Wilijanwala kin!	I am William Wallace indeed!
And I see a whole army of my countrymen here in defiance of tyranny.	mi lukin e kulupu utala Sukosi suli. ona li wile weka e nasin Inli ike.	I see a big Scottish militia. It wants to get rid of the evil English system.
You have come to fight as free men, and free men you are. What would you do without freedom? Will you fight?	sina kama sama jan ken. sina jan ken kin. sina ken ala la sina pali e seme? sina wile ala wile utala?	You come like able men. You are able men indeed. If you aren't able, what do you do? Do you want to fight?
Fight? Against that? No, we will run; and we will live.	mi mute li wile ala utala e ni. mi tawa weka la mi moli ala.	We don't want to fight that. If I go away, I won't die.
Aye, fight and you may die. Run and you'll live -- at least a while.	pona. sina utala la sina ken moli. sina tawa weka la sina moli ala. ... a. tenpo lili la sina moli ala.	Okay. If you fight, you could die. If you go away, you won't die. ... Well, for a little while you won't die.
And dying in your beds many years from now,	tenpo mute li pini. sina kama moli lon supa lape sina.	Much time passes. You are dying in your bed.
would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell our enemies that	sina pilin ala pilin e ni?: tenpo suno ali li lili. sina wile ala wile e ni taso?: sina lon ma ni li ken toki e ni tawa jan Inli:	Do you think this?: All the days were unimportant. Do you want only this?: You are in this field and can say this to the Englishmen:
they may take our lives, but they'll never take... our freedom!	sina ken moli e mi. taso sina ken ala anpa e ... ken mi!	You can kill me. But you can't suppress ... my ability!
Alba gu bra!


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2020)

deannalw said:


> What does freedom smell like


I will get back on that question after the lockdown ends.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 9, 2020)

Diesel smoke on a crisp November morning.  

Brings back memories of better times in a beautiful place.


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> Diesel smoke on a crisp November morning.


It's gotta be the old school smell like our jobsite forklift or those old school buses before the clean burning models.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2020)

Le muguet, May 1 only France


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smells inside of an Italian restaurant. (Especially when I'm in Italy)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## deannalw (Apr 9, 2020)

I forgot! All things car. Except that nasty egg fart smell some diesel engines gave out. But especially fast cars. 

One time, we went to this burn out contest in Corning Cali. Small town, fantastic shows. There was one diesel truck that maybe could have kept on for days. You couldn't see 5 feet in front of you. The air burned your eyes and lungs and you could taste the rubberized air. It was awesome!! 

James kept looking at me and smiling and I thought it was love love love.

But...

When we got home, I looked in the mirror and I had Trump eyes, with black on my face but for around the eyes which was white. I had a floofy helmet of burnt rubber and looked like a coal miner on crack. 

He even let me go into McDonalds with him and

never

said  

a

word.

DIRTY RAT BASTARD!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

bear513 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Wtf is that?  Looks like Hawaiian dumped into a blender with scrabble letters peppered with an ad for Wawa.


----------



## petro (Apr 9, 2020)

As a carpenter.
My favorite smelling wood is fresh cut Cedar.
I love when we do Cedar porches and decks.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of a bread shop in the early morning.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> 
> Some of my favorite picks...
> 
> ...



Fresh ground coffee in the morning when I grind it. The second thing I do upon waking.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 9, 2020)

bear513 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh bread baking. The desert just after a rain.
> ...


Not when the red tide is running of course. Then it's the infamous stinky Tampa Bay. That's what it was called at McDill AFB anyway.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

Another really BAD smell, to anyone that's ever been in Washington is what the locals call 'Aroma of Tacoma'......they've been trying to clean it up, but those tide flats could be smelled for miles. Nasty


A great smell is a partners clean skin, fresh out of the shower...….


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



I'm not up on old Scottish dialogue translation, but that would be my first thought


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That is definitely _not_ Gaelic.  Looks more like some sort of Polynesian but that's just a wild guess.  It has a pseudoGaelic last line under a variant spelling but the rest of it looks entirely fabricated.  Google Translate couldn't figure it out either.

The orthography of Gaelic is way way more counterintuitive.  Most challenging language I ever studied in terms of pronunciation.  Whatever Bear has here is simple and straightforward orthography.  Maybe it's Navajo?


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> 
> Some of my favorite picks...
> 
> ...


Nice post!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Roasting peanuts
Burnt Cordite
..avoid saying that one..uhmm..
My rose buds/flowers.
Oak fire
Oak fire with meat.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 9, 2020)

And one of my ABSOLUTE favorites is the smell of my OWN farts.  NOT too pleasant for others within a 100 foot radius, but very comforting to ME.  I'm comforted in knowing that yes, my digestive IS working correctly.  No blocked colon in THIS guy!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 9, 2020)

Fresh cut grass, good skunk weed and BACON!!


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 9, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Fresh cut grass, good skunk weed and BACON!!


Yes, BACON!  I like the smell of ANY meat that is cooking.....


----------



## DrLove (Apr 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh cut grass, good skunk weed and BACON!!
> ...



I forgot to mention buttered lobster on the grill!


----------



## deannalw (Apr 9, 2020)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 321140
> 
> The smell of a bread shop in the early morning.
> 
> *****SMILE*****




When I was young I worked in a crummy sweatshop of an industrial laundry. 

Across the street was a big ole bread making factory. You get to work and soon you were walking about with your nose in the air. Mmmmmmm! Then you start getting hungry and it starts to get really bad. People wandering around with wide nostrils and crazy eyes. Growling, crying, drooling all over... I had a love hate relationship with that damn bakery.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of freshly roasted pistachios in Turkey.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > After stepping outside to enjoy a few minutes of the morning sun with coffee & a smoke, I was instantly reminded that spring really is here. I could smell the cottonwood trees. Sure the trees themselves are a PITA with shallow root systems that can break up concrete, and the seeds that make everything look white as snow...but that smell is heavenly to the senses.
> ...



  You'd think roasting coffee beans would smell great!!!!
Unfortunately they smell horrible!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of a big juicy burger & fries with Heineken beer while sitting outside the cafe in the salt tinted air overlooking the bay where the ship is anchored in St Thomas, Virgin Islands.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 9, 2020)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 321186
> 
> The smell of a big juicy burger & fries with Heineken beer while sitting outside the cafe overlooking the bay where the ship is anchored in St Thomas, Virgin Islands.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Now THAT'S a meal!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2020)

deannalw said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 321140
> ...




Harlem Avenue Chicago,  their is/was a cookie factory there.  I used to love the smell of fresh baked cookies in the air


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

Fresh cooked lamb with wine while talking to a beautiful and gracious date who has a hint of jasmine perfume in Israel.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2020)

The smell of roast duck with roasted potatoes and wine in France.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 9, 2020)

Can You Smell Rain Coming?
					

Why people can smell rainstorms coming--and have a nose for weather!




					www.almanac.com


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 9, 2020)

My favorite smell is cookies being baked...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 9, 2020)

*Freshly bloomed gardenia flowers...*


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Apr 9, 2020)

Night blooming jasmine


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2020)

Burning leaves in Autumn,Winter ....fireplaces when  wood burning....

Patchouli perfume........Orange blossom perfume.....

Toasted bread....

...and probably a few more that escape me at  this moment!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 9, 2020)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 321248
> 
> The smell of roast duck with roasted potatoes and wine in France.
> 
> *****SMILE*****



You sure get around.


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2020)

Did I say how much I adore Patchouli?

Nowadays I adore  this particular French Patchouli Perfume... not your headshop patchouli really.............but the most  delicious modern  Patchouli you  can imagine..............hmmmmmmmmm..... the most  exquisite  aroma you can ever  conceive my friends. Period.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 10, 2020)

skye said:


> Did I say how much I adore Patchouli?
> 
> Nowadays I adore  this particular French Patchouli Perfume... not your headshop patchouli really.............but the most  delicious modern  Patchouli you  can imagine..............hmmmmmmmmm..... the most  exquisite  aroma you can ever  conceive my friends. Period.



Where would someone be able to catch a sniff of this delicious modern Patchouli?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 321248
> ...






I've been to about thirty different countries and territories.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2020)

The smell of sun baked sand and palm trees as you stand beside the great pyramid.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

What a great thread. I'm definitely a sound/smell person.

Right now, our Easter Lily is letting off the most wonderful scent. I love that one, hyacinth and lilacs in the spring. I wouldn't say florals are my favorites though. I love warm scents in my home: blends of coffee, cinnamon, maple, etc. 

The ocean too.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2020)

The smell of olive trees swept up by the incoming ocean breeze as you stand beside the Temple Of Delphi in Greece.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2020)

The smell of sangria, wine with fresh fruits floating in it, as you sit outside a cafe in Barcelona, Spain.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

skye said:


> Burning leaves in Autumn,Winter ....fireplaces when  wood burning....
> 
> Patchouli perfume........Orange blossom perfume.....
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, YES, burning leaves. Quintessentially autumn. And we have such beautiful autumns here. 

Also my husbands neck...sorry.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2020)

The smell of pizza cooking by a firepit in Triest, Italy.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2020)

The smell of the bean casserole, loaded with vegetables and beef, in Rejika, Yugoslavia.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)

These are my favorite smells:
1) roses
2) chocolate
3) vanilla
4) Pepsi ( I know this one might be really stupid...but I like Pepsi fragrance...and taste )


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2020)

Corazon said:


> These are my favorite smells:
> 1) roses
> 2) chocolate
> 3) vanilla
> 4) Pepsi ( I know this one might be really stupid...but I like Pepsi fragrance...and taste )




Cracking open a cold bottle of Pepsi, only to be hit by the smells of the chemicals in the plastic container instead of the cola, can ruin the experience. And for a company that's perpetually been a runner up in the Cola Wars, finding new ways to gain traction with consumers is vitally important. So through a patent application, PepsiCo has revealed a unique aroma delivery system that ensures the first thing you smell is always the product





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> What a great thread. I'm definitely a sound/smell person.
> 
> Right now, our Easter Lily is letting off the most wonderful scent. I love that one, hyacinth and lilacs in the spring. I wouldn't say florals are my favorites though. I love warm scents in my home: blends of coffee, cinnamon, maple, etc.
> 
> The ocean too.



Have you ever smelled a Stargazer lily?? It's wonderful....as long as you're a good distance away, but if close and/or in an enclosed room it's overwhelming


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 10, 2020)

Damaged Eagle said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



And here I thought  you to respond with this....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > What a great thread. I'm definitely a sound/smell person.
> ...



I don't think I have actually!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



If you ever do........beware. 

My husband had bought me one and brought it to me at work. A couple of us were in an enclosed room inside a larger office. Within a few mintues it was too strong for the small room and was sat on a desk in the larger area. People on the other side of the building could smell it. I took it home that night and had to keep it outside cause it was too much for my small home even with all the windows open. 

Like I said, it does smell good...…...but very overpowering


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 10, 2020)

Massaman curry.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 10, 2020)

Pogo. You know what  speak of then, I'm 65. First time I had beef massaman curry it blew me away. Never in my life smelled or tasted such an experience. Can't find the curry but can find sort of recipes. 
There are knockoffs, mix curries etc but never a match for true massaman.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 10, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Pogo. You know what  speak of then, I'm 65. First time I had beef massaman curry it blew me away. Never in my life smelled or tasted such an experience. Can't find the curry but can find sort of recipes.
> There are knockoffs, mix curries etc but never a match for true massaman.


Find an Indian or West indies-Jamaica mon outfit in Louisville. Tell them what you're after


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 10, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Find an Indian or West indies-Jamaica mon outfit in Louisville. Tell them what you're after



I don't go there but yes they prob  could take care my fix. I stay local, don't eat out.

First time I had massaman 
I freaked. The smell, the taste. Nothing I ever had before. It was masaman beef at a Thai joint.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2020)

The smell of incense and age in the Sistine Chapel.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## playtime (Apr 30, 2020)

fresh baked bread

jasmine

spring rain


----------



## Rambunctious (May 1, 2020)

Eucalyptus trees after a rain shower and freshly cut grass.....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 1, 2020)

The lemon honey shampoo my girlfriend uses.....I don't know what it is because she keeps it in an unmarked bottle...but it smells irresistible....


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 2, 2020)

Sweetgrass, lit or not.


----------



## monkrules (Jun 12, 2021)

- Freshly cut wood.
- Lawn recently mowed.
- Old books and stores.that sell used books.

A beautiful redhead named Terri.

A woman I love named Norma. Incredible.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2021)

*Hawaiian Gardenia...*





*Self Explanatory*...


----------



## monkrules (Jun 12, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> *Hawaiian Gardenia...*
> 
> View attachment 500596
> 
> ...


I have a 12" cast iron pan I love. I use it every day and call it my Magic Pan


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 13, 2021)

monkrules said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > *Hawaiian Gardenia...*
> ...


monkrules, I will deny this little parable till my dying day... I also have an attachment to cast iron cookware... Most of my iron is either passed on from my mother or cast iron rescue, but I have one piece that I just purchased recently... This is the denying part... I gave $300.00 and change for a 5.5 qt. Dutch Oven... I call it my "Precious"...









						5.5 Qt Dutch Oven
					

Honoring the best of vintage American Dutch oven design, the 5.5 QT Dutch Oven is a beautiful and functional kitchen work horse that is destined to be a modern heirloom. Featuring Smithey’s signature polished interior surface that is naturally non-stick and easy-to-clean, this Dutch oven...




					smithey.com


----------



## monkrules (Jun 13, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Great post. I won't take this thread further off topic. 

But one day it would be fun to start a thread about cast iron for people who absolutely love it. Thanks for that cool story.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 18, 2021)

My favorite smell is  something that  happens every  so often. I cant even explain it exactly. Once  in a while this aroma drifts  into my senses and  it brings  me  back to a day when the  love  of  my life and  I were walking along the  beach. Its a  beachy salty  type  aroma. It  makes  my heart flutter as  it  brings  me  back to a time  of  perfect  love. I hope to find that again. At the same time  it  breaks  my heart and also makes  my heart sing. I know that  makes  no sense.


----------

